# new 135gal male tank!



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

1 Germen Red
1 Lemon Jake
hi guys i just started a all males thank mostly peacocks what you guys think?

1 Lwanda
1 Taiwan Reef
1 Sulphur Head
1 Unknown Male
1 F1 Kitumba Frintosa
1 F2 Blue Neon
2 F1 Blue Neon
2 Ruby Red
2 Snow White
1 demasoni
1 Buffalo Head
2 Bumble Bee Cat
1 Brisonose Pleco

UNKNOWN MALE








GERMEN RED








LEMON JAKE








LWANDA








SULPHUR HEAD








TAIWAN REEF








GROUP SHOT


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful fish and nice photography. :thumb:


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think the background really suits the sand and stones but you have very beautiful fish.


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

ya i know i was thinking about a new one soon trying to find one i like if not i'm just gonna do black


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

great looking fish... nice pics... thanks for sharing... now give me the fish.


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

lol thanks for the coment.. i cant wait till the rest of the guys color up..
im also gonna add a few more to the list and just site back and wait


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome fish....as u had mentioned i would definately go with a black background...it will make their awesome colors even better :thumb:


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

THANK YOU!! here are a few updates and a new WC blue regal i just got today..
back ground i will put a black on i have one for my other tank

I gotta stop buying more i started this tank a week ago and its filling up fast lol

NEW JUST GOT HIM TODAY AT GOLDS WC BLUE REGAL








TAIWAN REEF COLORING UP IN THE LAST FEW DAYS








F1 KITUMBA and lil ruby red








LWANDA








TANK SHOT


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

i love that sulphur head!!!


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

THANK YOU! he is one of my faverites as well


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

those angels in there?


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

yea my brothers angel they are gone now lol


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

added a few more to the list
Eureka








Tanzania








Electric blue








Albino Sunburst


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

my newest Albino Ruby Red


----------



## Eskobar (May 28, 2006)

Curious question?

Where do you get your awsome fish from?

Do you buy adults or fry and pick the best one's?

Nice fish by the way...

THNX :thumb:


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

hey i buy most bigger.. i had an emty tank and decided to do a male tank a months or so ago and just got them from lfs and local forums


----------



## Cheffish (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I could take pictures like that 

Any tips for a Cannon Powershot A620 7.1 mega pixles?


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumb: the all male setup is awesome.


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

cheffish thanks

thebanker thank you!


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheffish said:


> I wish I could take pictures like that
> 
> Any tips for a Cannon Powershot A620 7.1 mega pixles?


i have the canon rebel XT just always take pics on the auto but try not to be stright with the glass for the flash.. and alot of waiting lol
oh and i have my lens really close to the glass as well i think it makes a dif with the flash


----------

